# Billing E/M Visit and Xray



## CJoy0724 (Apr 20, 2010)

I need some help with documentation of some coding guidelines.  I work for an orthopedic surgery practice and we are currently setting up our EMR to document E/M visits and have hit some road blocks. I have heard several different places that if you are billing for both the technical and professional component of an xray, you can not count it in the Medical Decision Making portion when determining the level of an E/M visit.  The physician in charge of setting up the EMR is wanting proof of that information.  Does anyone know of a publication where I can find this in writing?  I did recently complete the "Advance E/M coding and auditor techniques" workshop, and although it is mentioned in the audio file there is nothing in writing I can give him.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## kdiorio59@yahoo.com (Sep 22, 2011)

*Billing e & m with ekg*

I am getting different answers from my coders on whether to bill an E&M with modifier 25 when also billing for an electrocardiogram.  I am told a modifier 25 is not needed and then I am told that a modifier 25 is needed (payer specified-Medi-Cal).


----------

